# Double, Double Toil and Trouble-Halloween Drink & Punch Recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

More recipes to create!


View attachment 165120


Candy Corn Punch 
1 4-serving-size packagelemon-flavor gelatin 
1 cup boiling water 
2 cups mango nectar 
3 1/2 cups orange carbonated beverage, chilled 
1 cup whipping cream 
2 tablespoons honey 
Candy corn (optional) 

1. In a large bowl combine gelatin and the boiling water, stirring until gelatin is dissolved. Stir in the mango nectar. Pour mixture into a tall, clear 2-quart pitcher. Cover and chill about 2 hours or until thickened but not set. Gently pour* orange carbonated beverage over gelatin layer in pitcher. 
2. In a large bowl combine whipping cream and honey. Beat with an electric mixer or large whisk just until stiff peaks form (tips stand straight). Spoon over mixtures in pitcher. If desired, add candy. Before serving, stir to muddle.
Makes eight 8oz. servings.
NOTE: To ensure that the carbonated beverage stays on top of the gelatin mixture, hold a wooden spoon above the gelatin layer and pour the carbonated beverage over the back of the spoon.


View attachment 165154

Spellbinder Punch
(not too sweet & guests always like)
•1 package (6 ounces) orange gelatin
•1/2 to 1 cup sugar
•2 cups boiling water
•1 can (46 ounces) apricot nectar
•1 can (46 ounces) pineapple juice
•3/4 cup lemon juice
•4 liters ginger ale, chilled
Directions
•In a large bowl, dissolve gelatin and sugar in water. Stir in the apricot nectar, pineapple juice and lemon juice. Freeze in two 2-qt. freezer containers. Remove from the freezer 2-3 hours before serving. Place contents of one container in a punch bowl; mash with potato masher. Stir in ginger ale just before serving. Repeat. 
Yield: about 8 quarts.


View attachment 165124

Transylvania Punch
2 cups water 
1 3 ounce packagecherry-flavored gelatin 
4 12 ounce canlemon-lime carbonated beverage or ginger ale, chilled 
Directions
1. In a medium saucepan bring 2 cups water to boiling. Transfer to a bowl. Add gelatin and stir until gelatin is dissolved. Cover and chill 4 hours or overnight.
2. To serve, pour about 1 cup of ginger ale into a glass. Add a spoonful of the chilled gelatin. (Gelatin should float atop beverage.) If desired, stir together just before drinking. Makes six servings.


View attachment 165123

Blue Ectoplasm Punch
1 6 ounce packageblueberry-flavored gelatin 
3 cups lemonade, chilled 
3 cups lemon-lime carbonated beverage, chilled 
2 cups boiling water 
4 cups cold water 
Directions
1. In a large mixing bowl, combine gelatin and two cups of boiling water; stir until dissolved. Stir in 4 cups of cold water. Cover and chill at least 4 hours. Gelatin will be partially set.
2. To serve, stir gelatin with a large spoon, fork, or wire whisk until gelatin is broken into small pieces. Place 1/4 cup of the lemonade in a large, clear glass or plastic tumbler. Add 1/2 cup of the gelatin to the lemonade, then add 1/4 cup of the carbonated beverage.
3. Stir slightly and you're ready to slurp. Makes 12 servings.


View attachment 165115

Haunted Hot Chocolate
4 c. Chocolate Milk 
2 c. Orange Sherbet 
Heat 1 cup chocolate milk in microwave for 1 minute. Add 1/2 cup orange sherbet, serve. Make 3 more servings. 

View attachment 165114



View attachment 165125

Ghostly Hot Chocolate
Yield: About 5 cups
4 cups of milk of your choice (or you can substitute heavy cream or half and half, or do a mixture) 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
10 oz. white chocolate, chopped into small pieces (or white chocolate chips)
Whipped cream
Ground nutmeg 
Purchased marshmallow ghosts 

Stir together milk, vanilla and chopped white chocolate in a medium saucepan. Cook over medium-low heat, stirring occasionally, until the white hot chocolate comes to a simmer. (Do not let it come to a boil.) Remove from heat.Top with whipped cream, sprinkle with nutmeg & add your marshmellow ghost.

View attachment 165116

Mummy Mouth
3 measures (shots) H-E-B Unsweetened Rio Red Grapefruit Juice 
½ measure lime juice 
½ measure grenadine 
3 measures Central Market Organics Lemonade 

Fill the cocktail shaker with ice. 
Pour in grapefruit, lime juice, and grenadine. 
Shake well and strain into a glass. 
Fill remainder of the glass with lemonade. 
To make as punch, adjust the ingredients accordingly. 

NOTE: Use the masking tape as a place to write your name and avoid a drink mix up at a party.


View attachment 165121

Witchy Spider Cider
3 c. BlueBell Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream 
1 tsp. apple pie spice 
4 c. Organic Apple Juice 
Scoop ice cream in glasses and sprinkle with apple pie spice. Place in freezer until ready to serve. Before serving, add apple juice.


View attachment 165117

Spiced Blood Orange Brew
4 Cinnamon Sticks 
4 c. Organic Apple Juice 
4 small oranges 
1/4 c. Whole Cloves 
2 bottles (1 l. each) Blood Orange Italian Soda 

Combine cinnamon sticks and apple juice in saucepan, and bring to boil over medium heat. Reduce heat to medium low and cook for 10 minutes. Cool and refrigerate until ready to use. 


View attachment 165122

Monster Mash 
1 orange 
1/2 of a mediumhoneydew melon, seeded, peeled, and cubed (3 cups) 
2/3 cup tequila 
1/2 cup orange liqueur 
4 cups ice cubes 
Coarse sugar or black sea salt 
1 16 ounce bottlelemon-lime carbonated beverage, chilled 
2 - 3 tablespoons grenadine syrup 

1. Cut orange in half. Cut one half into wedges; wrap and chill overnight. Juice the remaining half; set juice aside.
2. In a blender combine honeydew melon, tequila, orange liqueur, and the reserved orange juice; cover and blend until smooth. With blender running, add ice cubes, a few at a time, blending until mixture becomes slushy. Pour into a 2-quart freezer container. Cover; freeze overnight. 
3. To serve, rub the reserved orange wedges around rims of eight glasses. Dip rims in coarse sugar or black sea salt to coat; set aside. Using a heavy spoon, scrape frozen mixture; scoop mixture into prepared glasses. Add 1/4 cup of the chilled lemon-lime beverage to each glass. Drizzle with grenadine.


View attachment 165118

Chupacabra Bite
1 shot peach schnapps 
1 shot vodka 
1 Tbsp. grenadine 
* peach soda 
* cayenne pepper 

Shake together vodka and peach schnapps with ice. 
Strain into a glass. Top with peach soda and grenadine. Sprinkle cayenne pepper on top. 

View attachment 165119

Foggy Night Martini
2 oz. white chocolate liqueur 
2 oz. vodka 
1 tsp. chocolate syrup 
6 ice cubes 
Place Chocolate syrup on the bottom of the martini glass. 
Use a toothpick to make a creepy tree design up the side of the glass. 
In a cocktail shaker place liqueur, vodka and ice and shake until well mixed. 
Strain into prepared glass. To make a less potent drink use creamer to dilute until you reach desired taste.

NOTE:To make your creepy chocolate tree last longer, chill your glass with the design in the freezer until ready to serve.

View attachment 165163


Candy Corn Martini with Pop Rocks
•1 ounce of Candy Corn Vodka 
•½ ounce of Vanilla Infused Vodka 
•¾ ounces of Martini & Rossi Rosso Vermouth 
•A few dashes Angostura Bitters 
•2-3 packages ‘Pumpkin Patch Orange’ (green and orange mix) Pop Rocks 

1.Place pop rocks into a shallow flat bowl or plate. Rim a cocktail glass with a lemon slice and dip glass into the pop rocks, twisting the glass to create full rim. 
2.In a shaker with ice, combine the vodkas, vermouth and bitters. Shake and strain into prepared cocktail glass. 

--Candy Corn Infused Vodka
•2 cups vodka 
•1 cup candy corn 
Combine ingredients in a glass container. Seal, store in a cool, dark place. Taste after 4-5 days. If to your liking, strain the vodka through two layers of cheesecloth and make your martini.

Vanilla Infused Vodka
•1 vanilla bean, slip open and scraped 
•1 cup vodka
Combine ingredients in a glass container. Seal, store in a cool, dark place. Taste after 3 days and either use or infuse longer.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't have a picture but I make what we call lovingly "blood clot stew"

In a large punch bowl you mix 
1/3 of a 2 gallon jug of fruit punch
1/2 of 2 liter Canada dry ginger ale
1/2 of a large can of dole pineapple juice 
*for adult party add pineapple rum for tasty results.

Now for the blood clots very simple. Grab a cheese grader with large cuts, take a packaged of fresh straw berries. Run them over the slicer making the clots. Dump said clots into punch and it really does look gross but taste great.

Also for a added bonus you can freeze a hand with half Orange juice half ginger ale and it does look like a severed hand. Also you can scoop lime or Orange sherbert into the top for a foamy cool surprise.


----------

